# but the idea just lives on



## Lorielle99 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Roger (Jan 15, 2008)

that's a cool shot...maybe Marlboro would like it for advertising lol.


----------



## ScottS (Jan 15, 2008)

hmmmm seems... familiar....


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks roger. and yes scott, but i wanted more critique on this particular photo.


----------



## sirsteezo (Jan 15, 2008)

im lost. what's the picture of?


----------



## danir (Jan 15, 2008)

sirsteezo said:


> im lost. what's the picture of?


 
Good for you.


----------



## HASHASHIN (Jan 15, 2008)

i really like this photo


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 15, 2008)

i think there's great contrast and i like the shadow/foreground! :thumbup:

i find the background slightly distracting


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 15, 2008)

sirsteezo said:


> im lost. what's the picture of?


 
a ciggarette.


thanks everyone, the backround was an ashtray haha.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 17, 2008)

shameless bump


----------



## That One Guy (Jan 17, 2008)

Great creativity!!


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks!!! woot woot someone actually responded.


----------



## Coldow91 (Feb 3, 2008)

I really like this! The background fits in really well and it took me a little while to figure out what it was, but then it clicked


----------



## Lorielle99 (Feb 3, 2008)

thank you so much!!!


----------



## edge0freason (Feb 4, 2008)

i like it
any chance the title is from a bright eyes song?


----------



## Lorielle99 (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks! and yes it is. good job


----------



## Fang (Feb 12, 2008)

I love it, great shot.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks so much fang!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 12, 2008)

Awesome shot!


----------



## Lorielle99 (Feb 12, 2008)

yay thanks for the comments everyone, they are greatly appriciated


----------

